# New tires for teens bike



## The Admiral (Apr 9, 2017)

I was looking to get new tires for a project I'm working on and would like to get a poll of what people's favorite tires are for pre-33 bikes. I was looking to get something in off white. What're your favorites?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mike j (Apr 11, 2017)

Schwalbe fat frank 700c


----------



## PhilipJ (Apr 11, 2017)

If you are talking about a wood rim bicycle IMO nothing beats the real thing. Get Robert Dean's single tube tires. You can keep the original wood rims, the tires are historically accurate, reliable, look great, and are a great ride. What more could you ask for? They are pricing but if that's an issue you won't get far in this hobby. 

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## The Admiral (Apr 11, 2017)

@mike j  those look like a good tire for what I want. Maybe a little big though.

@PhilipJ  Robert Deans are a little out of my price range. Also, I want modern 700c for durability. I agree they are the best for period correctness though.
-Irving


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 11, 2017)

What project are you working on?


----------



## The Admiral (Apr 11, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> What project are you working on?




A 1915-16 Sears Master


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 11, 2017)

The Admiral said:


> A 1915-16 Sears Master
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Are you looking for black or creme(white) tires? I initially picked up these Kendas for a 20's motorbike project, but decided to get the '02 Napoleon going with them first. No distracting logos and a nice looking tread pattern. Ride pretty well too at a good price.


----------



## The Admiral (Apr 11, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> Are you looking for black or creme(white) tires? I initially picked up these Kendas for a 20's motorbike project, but decided to get the '02 Napoleon going with them first. No distracting logos and a nice looking tread pattern. Ride pretty well too at a good price.View attachment 449694




I'm looking for creme. Most of the ones I've found have an annoying reflective strip on the side wall. I could always try to take it off, but it would be better without it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Iverider (Apr 11, 2017)

The 700x 35 in the Linus elysian should do what you want it to. I hear they're a tight fit on wood clinchers. If you have alloy wheels, you shouldn't have any problems.

https://www.linusbike.com/products/elysian-tire-cream-2


----------



## PhilipJ (Apr 11, 2017)

Most guys I have spoken with end up paying more then the cost of Dean tires when they go with modern 700c rims. I don't know what shape your rims are in but restored wood rims are very durable. I've ridden hundreds of miles on my wood rim bikes with Dean tires including a century ride on my 1900 Iver Johnson. Plus restoring wood rims, even if they are cracked, is a lot cheaper then buying new rims. Remember the bikes we are talking about where built during an era when most roads were dirt. The rims were built to take a lot of abuse. Don't be afraid of wood rims!!

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## The Admiral (Apr 11, 2017)

Krautwaggen said:


> The 700x 35 in the Linus elysian should do what you want it to. I hear they're a tight fit on wood clinchers. If you have alloy wheels, you shouldn't have any problems.
> 
> https://www.linusbike.com/products/elysian-tire-cream-2




Those look nice. I have Kenda Altairs on my 1920's Schwinn and I like them, but they have a label in the side wall


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Admiral (Apr 11, 2017)

PhilipJ said:


> Most guys I have spoken with end up paying more then the cost of Dean tires when they go with modern 700c rims. I don't know what shape your rims are in but restored wood rims are very durable. I've ridden hundreds of miles on my wood rim bikes with Dean tires including a century ride on my 1900 Iver Johnson. Plus restoring wood rims, even if they are cracked, is a lot cheaper then buying new rims. Remember the bikes we are talking about where built during an era when most roads were dirt. The rims were built to take a lot of abuse. Don't be afraid of wood rims!!
> 
> Cheers,
> Phil




I agree, wood rims had to be very durable to deal with the roads back then. They also are probably cheaper to restore than building a new wheelset. Unfortunately, I do not have a period correct wheelset, I bought this project as just a frame. So I decided to build a new wheelset with velocity blunts using period correct hubs.
-Irving


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Iverider (Apr 11, 2017)

Nothing wrong with using Blunts if that's what gets you on the road. I have a hard time paying $300 for tires myself. Sure you'll have $300 in your wheelset or more by the time you're finished, but you'll never have to worry about replacing $150 tires if you intend to ride often. I like the look of Deans myself.


----------



## The Admiral (Apr 11, 2017)

Krautwaggen said:


> Nothing wrong with using Blunts if that's what gets you on the road. I have a hard time paying $300 for tires myself. Sure you'll have $300 in your wheelset or more by the time you're finished, but you'll never have to worry about replacing $150 tires if you intend to ride often. I like the look of Deans myself.




I would have a hard time paying that for tires too. I also like the convenience of having modern clincher tires. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PhilipJ (Apr 11, 2017)

If all you started with was the frame set then I understand using modern rims. From my previous posts you can see I'm passionate about wood rims. I hear about so many collectors who remove perfectly good wood rims and replace them with modern ones because of the belief that wood rims aren't durable, that Dean tires aren't reliable or single tubes are too expensive. Maybe I should start a movement called "Save the wood rims."  

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## The Admiral (Apr 11, 2017)

I love wood rims, if I had a period correct set I'd definitely use them on this. If my frameset had a set of wood rims when I bought it I'd probably buy Deans for it. It's definitely the most authentic option too.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mike j (Apr 11, 2017)

Blunts are great, I love 'em. Lucked out on a set of faux wood grained on this teens truss frame, when it all came as a package. Good luck w/ your Master, nice bike.


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 11, 2017)

I've found that the 700x50c tires are usually a bit too wide for most early forks. I tried some on my Adlake but had no clearance, so I swapped in a set of Schwalbe Little Big Bens. I've since removed the reflective strips. I believe someone posted here recently how they removed the sidewall print.


----------



## The Admiral (Apr 11, 2017)

mike j said:


> Blunts are great, I love 'em. Lucked out on a set of faux wood grained on this teens truss frame, when it all came as a package. Good luck w/ your Master, nice bike.
> 
> View attachment 450000




The wood grain ones look nice. Thanks, nice bike to you as well.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Admiral (Apr 11, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> I've found that the 700x50c tires are usually a bit too wide for most early forks. I tried some on my Adlake but had no clearance, so I swapped in a set of Schwalbe Little Big Bens. I've since removed the reflective strips. I believe someone posted here recently how they removed the sidewall print.




I would think it would be too wide. I'll look for some Little Big Bens.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mickeyc (Apr 11, 2017)

I put Big Ben's in Cream on this Columbia.  They are a bit too big but do clear the fenders.  I just bought a set of Little Big Bens for it and the Big Bens are going on a fender less Peerless I have.


----------



## Iverider (Apr 12, 2017)

Little Big Bens are nice! They're the right size, and the tread doesn't look TOO dorky like some of the modern tires do.


----------



## mtnbikeman (Apr 18, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> Are you looking for black or creme(white) tires? I initially picked up these Kendas for a 20's motorbike project, but decided to get the '02 Napoleon going with them first. No distracting logos and a nice looking tread pattern. Ride pretty well too at a good price.View attachment 449694





Those tires look really great. What model of Kenda are they? I would like to order some from my LBS.


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 18, 2017)

mtnbikeman said:


> Those tires look really great. What model of Kenda are they? I would like to order some from my LBS.



700X42C Kenda K184
http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=322157814062


----------



## mtnbikeman (Apr 18, 2017)

I read on Sheldon Brown's tire sizing chart that a 29er rim is just another 700c rim so I'm assuming once mountain bike tires go on the wider rims you get an overall measurement of 29". So putting skinny 700c tires onto Blunt 35 29er rims are compatible. 
 Not really a question a guess just looking for clarity.


----------



## Iverider (Apr 18, 2017)

mtnbikeman, Yes, a 29er rim is 700c, just wider most of the time. Any 700c tire will fit a 29er rim. Bead seat diameter (BSD) is the key dimension here which is 622mm. 

Blunt 35s are almost spot on as far as the rim profile as compared to a wood or steel clad singletube rim of the nomenclature 28".  Modern 28" tires BSD are a good deal larger than a 700c tire. Sheldon has all of that info on his page as well.


----------



## dnc1 (Apr 26, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> I've found that the 700x50c tires are usually a bit too wide for most early forks. I tried some on my Adlake but had no clearance, so I swapped in a set of Schwalbe Little Big Bens. I've since removed the reflective strips. I believe someone posted here recently how they removed the sidewall print.



Does anyone know the link or thread re. the sidewall print removal? Thanks.


----------

